# So many toys, so few play days



## HBHB (9/11/14)

http://iq.intel.com/craft-beers-high-tech-future/


----------



## DU99 (9/11/14)

some nice innovations there.Like this one


----------



## squirt in the turns (9/11/14)

> “Let’s say a brewery notices that their ferment just isn’t progressing. They’ve got their recipe and their protocol, but it’s not doing what it normally does, so what do they do? If lots of breweries were to have data online, you could imagine an easier diagnostic process,” Beckwith said.



Don't they start a "why isn't my airlock bubbling?" thread on AHB?


----------



## Nizmoose (9/11/14)

squirt in the turns said:


> Don't they start a "why isn't my airlock bubbling?" thread on AHB?


Haha shots fired


----------



## antiphile (9/11/14)

Thanks for the heads up, squirt. I can make money out of this stuff. I'm going to write an app called BrewNannyPro (a grandparental filter to exclude making obscene combinations; ban the brew pornography!


----------

